# Might have another great find. Need help with pricing a wingbar



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

So after scoring a 35 duralium and researching the bike I came across the wingbar and really fell in love. Hoping to find one I came across what the seller says is a 38 wingbar wearing all original parts minus the toolbox seat and a set of nos tires. The speedo lens is cracked and missing the gear drive but otherwise the bike is all there. A quick search did not reveal a price for the bike but I want to jump on this asap. Any info would be greatly appreciated! Oh, and he has an all original twin flex for sale in excellent condition. He says it's a first year 37 but I couldn't find much info on it.
Thanks, Collin


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Is this from the same CL listing out of Temecula?
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39453-High-end-bikes


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like the same bike.



Freqman1 said:


> Is this from the same CL listing out of Temecula?
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39453-High-end-bikes


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

It is. Looks like it's gone. Bummer


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 21, 2013)

I called him yesterday, the twin flexx is sold and the other bike your intrested in is still for sale call him!!


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

I just did and his message box is full. Ahhhh! Mildly freaking out. Reading through the other post it looks like it has some aftermarket parts, is it still worth the money?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 21, 2013)

It is worth the money regardless, REALLY worth the money if it has orignal hex bars and truss rods (hollow) and speedo neck.
The speedo itself is a blue face, it look yellow, but could be the lens discoloration.
Once a collector's bicycle has one repop part, it is a distinct possibiity there are others.
If you are in CA, make arrangements, go to your ATM, and do what it takes to get there asap.
Chris


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

Another member that checked it out said the rack, handlebars, gooseneck, light fin are reproductions.*


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it wrong to keep calling every 30 min hahaha


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

...I'd be doing it every 30 seconds....


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm thinking he's at work. I should've called last night when I saw the post. I hope it's still available.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 21, 2013)

I spoke with him yesterday he wont ship and yes someone else went there and the handle bars are not OG the owner told me  , He mentioned that the handle bars are solid instead of hollow inside...And he had someone to come to look at it and did but he walked away from it...So he had told alot of people calling him on the bike and told everyone it was sold because of the first guy who came and looked at it . But i live in nj and he is in cali and he wont deliver so Best of luck keep calling him!!


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

What time did you get a hold of him?


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally got a hold of him and he seems like a really nice guy. What should I look for? I just found out about the wingbar and haven't had much time to research it. I would greatly appreciate any info. Thanks guys! 
Collin


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2013)

You should look to give him $1800 and run! Seriously if the bike is still available at that price and relatively complete despite the repo parts it s still a smokn deal--if you like those funky little bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 21, 2013)

He told me the lowest bottom dollar price on the bike was 1600 buxs for it because of the bars .. Thats it!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude, $1,600 all day every day... go get your steak dinner.
Chris


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, I am now the proud owner of a wingbar. The bike looks way better in person than I ever could have imagined. I'd like to find some really detailed pics of an original wingbar to compare. When I get a chance I will post more pics. Oh, and I paid less than $1600


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5i1cJIwE7M


----------



## Wcben (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats! She's a beauty!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 21, 2013)

merkaba said:


> Well, I am now the proud owner of a wingbar. The bike looks way better in person than I ever could have imagined. I'd like to find some really detailed pics of an original wingbar to compare. When I get a chance I will post more pics. Oh, and I paid less than $1600
> View attachment 89309




He offered it to me for $1300.00..... Did you get the cloth wire that you are going to need to rewire the bike?... He has a bunch.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats! Good fer you!


----------



## merkaba (Mar 21, 2013)

He gave me enough wire to rewire the wingbar and my '35 duralium. I'll prob have to sell the '35 to fund parts for the wingbar but it's a good sacrifice.


----------

